# Betatester für ApoPolarium gesucht



## Apo (3. Feb 2009)

Hi,

neben ApoSoccer und meiner Diplomarbeit habe ich noch ein kleines anderes Spiel erstellt. =)

Für ApoPrism und ApoStarz gibt es nun die Sourcecodes auf den Seiten. Falls jemand interessiert ist. =)

ApoPolarium heisst mein neustes kleines puzzle Werk und ist entstanden, weil das Originalspiel für den NDS viel Spaß macht, ABER in meinen Augen VIEL zu schwer ist (im Challenge Mode) und die Steuerung mit dem Stift mir einfach nicht gefällt. Ich musste sofort an die Maus am Computer denken.

Spielziel: Das Spielprinzip ist so einfach wie einprägsam: Ihr habt eine Fläche von Vierecken vor euch. Diese Vierecke existieren in den Farben schwarz und weiß und eure Aufgabe ist es nun, eine jeweils horizontale, einfarbige Reihe von Vierecken zu bilden, welche sich damit auflöst. Mit eurer Maus könnt ihr in vier Himmelrichtungen eine Linie zeichnen, die sich jedoch nicht überschneiden darf. Habt ihr diese Linie beendet, drückt die Leertaste oder die mittlere Maustaste und alle Vierecke, die ihr mit Hilfe der Linie ausgewählt habt, wechseln ihre Farbe – so werden weiße Vierecke zu schwarzen und umgekehrt. Nur die grauen behalten ihre Farbe.

Site mit Applet und Download gibt es hier!

Screenshot:


----------



## Marco13 (4. Feb 2009)

Ach, f*** sh** up... :cry: seit mehr als einem halben Jahr bastle ich an sowas... und jetzt kommt mir noch jemand zuvor... (Was ich gebaut habe, ist (wie man hier sieht http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user8645/Whiteflip01.jpg ) eigentlich ein Klon für das einzige Internet-Flash-Spiel, das ich "häufiger" mal spiel(t)e, nämlich BlackFlip http://blackflip.org/ - dass man Puzzles erstellen und hochladen kann, und die Statistik- und Bewertungsfunktionen find' ich sau-cool). Aber zur Rechtfertigung für die lange "Entwicklungs"zeit: Das Spiel an sich ist ja als solches erstmal Pille-Palle, und in der einfachsten Form ziemlich schnell hingeschrieben - ich bastle eigentlich seit einem halben Jahr an dem Solver, der auch solche wie das oben verlinkte Puzzle in vertretbarer Zeit löst (prinzipiell tut er das jetzt  bin aber noch am aufräumen und verbessern... :roll: )

Eigentlich geht's ja um dein Programm (sorry, aber irgendwie hab ich so oft das Gefühl, dass alle mich überholen...  ) :

Hab's mal kurz (!!!) angetestet, und spontan keine Fehler gefunden. 
Naja: Im Tutorial-Text müßte es heißen "the light gray tiles *don't* change..."...


----------



## Marco13 (4. Feb 2009)

BTW: Bei einem "Random Level" kann's aber schon passieren, dass es keine Lösung gibt, oder? ???:L


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

jaja, alles sehr hübsch... :toll:
aber warum die _mittlere_ maustaste, da kriegt man ja voll die krämpfe^^


----------



## hdi (4. Feb 2009)

Ich würde den Tutorial Text mal an einigen Stellen überarbeiten, das ist kein gutes Englisch...



> To draw a line use the mouse *und* press the *left-button* [...] by pressing the *middlemouse-button*.



ändern in



> To draw a line, press and hold down the left mouse button while dragging over tiles. After that you can flip the tiles with the middle mouse button.





> .._or_ press the *change-button* or press the spacebar. The *lightgray* tiles d*oesn't* change their color.


ändern in:



> Or press either the change button or the spacebar. The light gray tiles don't change their color.





> With the *rightmouse-button*..



ändern in:



> With the right mouse button



Es gibt auch noch an anderen Stellen ein paar kleine Grammatik Fehler.
Vor allem solltest du dir merken, dass es im Englischen nur sehr sehr selten ein Wort gibt, dass man mit
Bindestrich schreibt.

zB auch "start-button" gibt's nicht, es heisst einfach start button.

PS: Ich fand der Text im Tutorial schreibt sich etwas langsam hin.. Das hat mich n bisschen genervt, weil wenn man fertig mit lesen ist und warten muss, bis ein neues Wort kommt zieht sich das etwas.
Ich würde es nen Tick schneller machen.


----------



## Quaxli (4. Feb 2009)

Den Challenge-Modus fand ich nicht so prickelnd, da sind zu oft die gleichen Teile runter gefallen, was ich etwas eintönig fand. Außer, wenn das karierte Teil mehrmals in Folge fällt, dann kommt richtig Hektik auf.
Der Puzzle-Modus war eher mein Fall. Mir ist knobeln lieber als Hektik 

Insgesamt gefällt mir das Spiel sehr gut.


----------



## masta // thomas (4. Feb 2009)

Ich kenne Polarium vom NDS, was an deiner Version vermisse ist, dass man den Pfad neben des "change" Buttons auch durch erneutes klicken des letzten Tiles abschließen kann. Ansonsten wie alle anderen ApoGames, super  (ApoIcejump macht jedes mal gute Dienste, wenn die Vorlesung mal langweilig ist )


----------



## Apo (4. Feb 2009)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... was an deiner Version vermisse ist, dass man den Pfad neben des "change" Buttons auch durch erneutes klicken des letzten Tiles abschließen kann ...


Ist erledigt! Nun kann man durch erneutes drücken des letzten Tiles die Linie abschließen.



			
				Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den Challenge-Modus fand ich nicht so prickelnd, da sind zu oft die gleichen Teile runter gefallen, was ich etwas eintönig fand. Außer, wenn das karierte Teil mehrmals in Folge fällt, dann kommt richtig Hektik auf.


Stimme dir zu. Ich werde in den nächsten Versionen mehr verschiedene Tiles herunterfallen lassen. Aber es gibt ja mehr Levels (bis jetzt nur 4 ... Plan sind 10 und dann ist allein durch die Breite des Spielfeldes etwas Hektik angesagt )
Aber ich fand beim Original den Challengemode schon in Level 1 recht schwierig. Und das wollte ich anders machen. Vlt ist es jetzt noch etwas zu einfach.




			
				hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... englische Sprache schwere Sprache ...


Danke. Ich habe es verbessert. Und der Text läuft nun doppelt so schnell. Dürfte nun also gut lesbar sein =) Für solche Tipps bin ich immer dankbar. Beim nächsten mal werde ich mir meine englischen Zeilen lieber noch einmal durchlesen bevor ich es public mache.



			
				Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BTW: Bei einem "Random Level" kann's aber schon passieren, dass es keine Lösung gibt, oder?


Es gibt auf jeden Fall eine Lösung. Das Programm geht von der Lösung aus und malt dann einfach eine Linie intern und gibt erst dann das Level aus.
Zum Solver: Die Idee finde ich sehr interessant und freue mich schon wenn du es veröffentlichst. Ich liebe die Solverprobleme auch =)
Zum Flashgame: Genial. Das kannte ich noch nicht. Könnte man überlegen, ob man das nicht ähnlich macht. Mal schauen 



			
				Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber warum die mittlere maustaste, da kriegt man ja voll die krämpfe^^


Du darfst doch auch den change Button drücken oder die Leertaste drücken. Ich wollte es schaffen, dass das ganze Spiel nur mit der Maus steuerbar ist.


----------



## Marco13 (4. Feb 2009)

Apo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Marco13 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ja OK - das ist das, was bei mir "Inverse Editing Mode" heißt: Man kann den gewünschten Pfad malen, und zusätzlich das gewünschte "Endmuster", und daraus wird dann das eigentliche Spielbrett erstellt - im Gegensatz zum "Normalen" Editor, wo man einfach dummdreist rum-malen kann, und nicht weiß, ob es am Ende lösbar ist oder nicht. Wenn man den Pfad definiert, und ein schön chaotisches "Zielmuster" kann man schwere Levels machen, und hat selbst gleich gratis die Lösung dazu 

_Zum Solver: Die Idee finde ich sehr interessant und freue mich schon wenn du es veröffentlichst. Ich liebe die Solverprobleme auch =)_
Jo, das Problem ist die inhärent exponentielle Komplexität: Wenn man ein Muster hat wie z.B.

```
WBBB
WBBB
WBBB
WBBB
```
Dann GIBT es da exponentiell viele Lösungen dafür. Punkt - da führt kein Weg dran vorbei - selbst wenn man irgendwelche "Regionen" zusamenfasst, gibt es davon exponentiell viele, und die Lösung für solche Regionen zu beschreiben ist ... kompliziert (praktisch (für mich) unmöglich).

_Zum Flashgame: Genial. Das kannte ich noch nicht. Könnte man überlegen, ob man das nicht ähnlich macht. Mal schauen _
Jo. Wenn man nach Schwierigkeit sortiert, ist auf der ersten Seite das Puzzle "another ladder" - und DAS war eigentlich für mich der Anlass, den Löser zu schreiben, weil ich's um's verrecken nicht hingekriegt habe...


----------

